# Limited Space on Boat - Boat Anchor and Line



## chardoncrestliner (Dec 19, 2012)

Have a relatively small boat. Jumped from a Crestliner 1650 Canadian to a Crestliner 1800 Superhawk.

I believe that the Crestliner had better storage in the front section of the boat when it comes to gear, etc., although they did add a live well in the front port side as well as one in the stern, but you have to sacrifice storage in the front of the boat.

Can't use the compartment under the boat because that's where I store my rods and fishing tackle, so the question is proper storage of the anchor and rope, which I like to tie off on the front starboard side of the boat.

The line for the anchor is on a spool and of course connected to the anchor but the spool is slighter larger than the opening and is difficult to put into the front starboard side compartment, plus I would like to add additional line so I don't drift when I'm out in 50 to 70 feet of water.

Anyone else have this problem and any creative solutions with limited space for storage?

Thanks


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I would take the line off the spool and go to home depot and buy one of those plastic thingies made for 100-150 ft long extension cords and wrap your anchor line around that. 

OR. 

Another tip I seen many years ago in walleye insider was take a milk crate or rubber made container of appropriate size and cut a hole in the middle of it and put the base of your bow seat through the hole, you will end up with a container around your entire seat pedestal that can't move or blow out, put your line and anchor in the milk crate or container, when sitting and fishing from the bow it won't interrupt your fishing as it will be underneath you and out of the way.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

K gonefishin said:


> I would take the line off the spool and go to home depot and buy one of those plastic thingies made for 100-150 ft long extension cords and wrap your anchor line around that.


That's what I use. The nice thing is the spool sets over the anchor. Something else I've used is use a 15" x 6" piece of plywood and cut a V notch in each end, then wrap the rope around it.


----------



## gdhuber (Dec 6, 2009)

I use K gonefishin's milk crate idea, except, I dont cut it. I just throw loose items in it, like oil, extra rope, ect. and I store it under the drivers console. Works good for me.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Ipilot and spotlock! Although I still bring my anchor, I haven't used it quite a while.

I like kgones suggestion as well. If my captains chair were on a pedestal I'd probably do it for random things. I'm always taking my pedestals down and moving them around though so that wouldn't be good for the other positions.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

K gonefishin said:


> I would take the line off the spool and go to home depot and buy one of those plastic thingies made for 100-150 ft long extension cords and wrap your anchor line around that.


I forgot to mention, if you use one of these spools, you'll want to cut off the little tabs that act as a stand, then sand or file down any sharp edges.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_71677-1373-...rentURL=?Ns=p_product_avg_rating|1&facetInfo=


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i use one of those electrical spools and have 300' of 5/16 rope on it. i just let out what i think im going to need then tie it off to the bow of the boat. works great when out on erie in 50 to 70 ft of water.
sherman


----------



## Wannago (May 4, 2011)

S


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

